# Need Elec Tongue Jack Recommendation



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you use an electric jack that you've had forever, that never breaks or lets you down, and you like it a lot? If so, let please tell me the manufacturer and model number, as I am in the market for one for our Outback 280RS. I figure it has to be pretty robust with all the tongue weight of a full garage resting on it.

Thank you.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't meet your specific request, but I've just done a couple of months of research and settled on either an Atwood or a Barker. I was swayed to the Barker VIP unit after finding out Barker made the guts for the H & H units used on Airstreams. I personally know someone with an H & H unit on an Airstream and both are 11 years old.

The unit I purchased was rated for 3500LBs and had an 18" stroke. There is also a VIP unit with a 24" stroke.

JR


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

X2 on the Barker, works well and has nice features.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a barker on one of my trailers, and an attwood on the other. both are good jacks. IMHO the barker is quiter, but both do a good job of lifting. One trailer has 800 lbs on the tongue (barker 3000) the other has 1300 on the tongue (Attwood 2500). Neither has a problem lifting the tongue and the truck to hook up the spring bars. Neither is the HD with ball screws, both are std acme threads, but still seem to do ok. If you really want to go for the best, I'd get either with the max capacity and ball screw mechanism rather than an acme thread. Ball screw is more expensive but has less friction with the heavy loads than a acme thread does.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

muttbike said:


> I'm afraid I can't meet your specific request, but I've just done a couple of months of research and settled on either an Atwood or a Barker. I was swayed to the Barker VIP unit after finding out Barker made the guts for the H & H units used on Airstreams. I personally know someone with an H & H unit on an Airstream and both are 11 years old.
> 
> The unit I purchased was rated for 3500LBs and had an 18" stroke. There is also a VIP unit with a 24" stroke.
> 
> JR


I have the barker with the 24" stroke and it is nice, but if you ever have to lift it that much it gets rather shaky. It is better to use blocks and keep the tongue jack extended the least amount possible.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the Atwood 3500 for our Sydney 290RLS. Easy to install, has worked great so far. Bought from pplmotorhomes, great prices/fast shipping.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the Barker VIP3000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Atwood 3500 on my 301BQ....never had an issue. Works great.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had my Atwood 3500 for 10 years on my previous Sunnybrook which I moved over from my Sunline that I had for 5 years. Never a problem. Someone mentioned it being loud. Yeah, I guess it is.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought a Bulldog 4000 it lasted just less than a year and it stripped out a gear I called the company and they sent me a new one and told me yo throw away the old one. Well I used on a couple of trips and today while setting up it would not come down sounds like it stripped out again. So next jack will be a Atwood 3500 I'm done with Bulldog.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a Stromburg Carlson 3500 lbs jack from Camping World. So far, so good ! The only thing I need now is a cover for it. 
I think the cover will extend the looks and life of the jack...


----------



## DannyI (May 29, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Atwood 3500 on my 301BQ....never had an issue. Works great.


 Where did you get the combo locks for the outside storage doors. NICE MOD


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just ordered and received a Barker VIP 3500 with 24" stroke (our driveway slopes quite a bit and I have to lift the trailer WAY up to get it level). Haven't installed it yet, but I tested it and it's quiet and looks to be better built than our old Ultra Fab junk jack. I'll probably invest in the $20 cover that Barker sells too.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought one of these a couple of years ago --> Jack It's a referb unit but it comes with a full manufactures warranty and is less the $100. I picked mine up off of Adventure RV's eBay store and it came with free shipping. It's been trouble free for a couple of seasons now.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> I bought a Bulldog 4000 it lasted just less than a year and it stripped out a gear I called the company and they sent me a new one and told me yo throw away the old one. Well I used on a couple of trips and today while setting up it would not come down sounds like it stripped out again. So next jack will be a Atwood 3500 I'm done with Bulldog.


late to the discussion here but i have had the Bulldog over a year and have had no problems with it. it is very strong and will lift the back of my F350 Dually off the ground....i've had to do it twice to get the EQ bars off and on....no stripped gears.


----------

